
Taste the ash, see our pink sun: Sydney's dead future is here - ciconia
https://www.smh.com.au/national/taste-the-ash-see-our-pink-sun-sydney-s-dead-future-is-here-20191210-p53il4.html?ref=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_source=rss_national
======
i_am_nomad
This was much of Northern California last year, and indeed it was awful.

